

Air America selling mailing list – so much for their privacy policy - umiaq
http://www.geekosystem.com/air-america-mailing-list-auction-intellectual-property/

======
nfnaaron
The privacy policy mentions an exception, in several place, along the lines of
"except by court order/legal requirement." Would bankruptcy proceedings, where
you're required to sell/auction "everything," be considered a court order or
similar legal requirement?

And, there's always this:

"b. Air America reserves the right to change this policy at any time, and
users should check this page regularly for such updates. _This statement and
the policies outlined herein are not intended to and do not create any
contractual or other legal right in or on behalf of any party_." [emphasis
mine]

So, never mind, I guess.

[edit: spelling]

~~~
SamAtt
In this case it would fall under the "court order/legal requirement". The
article in the opening paragraph of the story actually leads to a Fox News
story from 2006 about Air America declaring Chapter 11 bankruptcy. Under
Chapter 11 they wouldn't be legally able to sell their mailing list.

But in January they declared Chapter 7 and that's just plain liquidation.
That's "game over". In fact, even without the caveat in their privacy
agreement it's possible they'd have been able to sell the list in Chapter 7 (I
know Chapter 7 voids corporate legal agreements because a company I worked for
went Chapter 7 and that voided my non-compete clause)

------
rajat
Which is why everyone should have at least 2 ids; one that you hold private
and give only to friends and family. With today's email clients which have
rules based processing, it becomes easier to divert the commercial mail you no
longer want this way. I actually use 3 ids, one that I give only to commercial
accounts like Amazon, mailing lists and the like.

